# Monster Engine - you have to check this out!



## Aliena (Aug 5, 2005)

Have you guys seen this?  It cracked me up when I first saw it - this guy takes little kids' drawings and makes paintings out of them.  It's such a neat idea.  He keeps the style and the details of the child's original and paints it like a professional "grownup" would and shows the two side-by-sde: the child's drawing and the painting.

http://www.themonsterengine.com/art.html

I thought some of you would get a kick out of it.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh I loved the concept of taking a childs picture and making a painting out of it!
Not something I would do myself but a quaint idea.
I bet the children get a real kick out of seeing thier work 'come to life' so to speak.
I wonder if he would consider my nephews drawings?


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 18, 2005)

Aliena said:
			
		

> Have you guys seen this?


...this Dave Devries guy has a knack for creature caricatures.


----------

